# What food are NOT packaged at Menu



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Not all these are good foods, but thought you might be interested in this.

Abady Dog Food Co. Ltd: No products made by Menu Foods
http://therobertabadydogfoodcoltd.com/

Artemis: Do not use Menu Foods but will not disclose name of manufacturer.
http://www.artemiscompany.com/index.asp

Aunt Jeni’s Home Made: They make all their own food (no outsourcing)
http://www.auntjeni.com/

Avoderm: product is NOT provided by Menu
http://www.breeders-choice.com/avoderm.htm

Back to Basics: No products made by Menu Foods
http://beowulfs.com/

Blackwood Corporation: Brands include Adirondack and Blackwood-
No products made by Menu Foods
http://www.blackwoodpetfood.com/

Bil-Jac: Not made at Menu Foods, contains BHA
http://bil-jac.com/

Beef n More (Blue Sky Petfoods): All products are produced and canned at their own private cannery in Hereford, TX
http://www.beefnmore.com/

Blue Buffalo Canned: Made at American Nutrition, Inc in Utah 
Dry: Made at CJ Foods in Kansas
http://www.bluebuff.com/

Blue Seal: Brands include Blue Seal, Bright Life, By Nature, Life Stages
Menu Foods manufactures Blue Seal only
http://www.blueseal.com/

Breeder's Choice brand: Pinnacle, Chicken and Oats formula food provided by Menu Foods
http://www.breeders-choice.com/

ByNature Pet Foods: Refuses to disclose 
http://www.bynaturepetfoods.com/

CANIDAE Canned: Not made at Menu Foods
http://canidae.com/

Canine Caviar: Not made at Menu Foods
http://www.caninecaviarmn.com/

Castor & Pollux (Organix) Canned: Made at Menu Foods 
Dry: Email not forthcoming with this information
http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/se...anix&click=5&gclid=CJTMisC2kosCFR6AWAodwl6LUw

Champion Petfoods Ltd.:
http://www.championpetfoods.com/

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul: Not made by Menu Foods
http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/

Del Monte: has NO affiliation w/ Menu Foods whatsoever. They do not subcontract w/ them in any way or even use the same suppliers.
http://www.delmonte.com/#

Drs Fosters and Smith Canned: Made at Menu Foods 
Dry: CS rep doesn't know, can't find out and if she knew couldn't tell
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/?ref=...=PPC-_-Google-_-DFS Keywords-_-foster & smith

Eagle Pack Canned: Made at Menu Foods 
Dry: made at their own plant
http://eaglepack.com/

Evangers Canned: has own cannery 
Dry: Doesn't make dry food
http://www.evangersdogfood.com/

Flint River Ranch: No involvement with Menu Foods 
http://www.frrinc.com/

Fromm Family foods Canned: Made at a human food cannery 
Dry : made at their own plant 
http://www.frommfamily.com/

Go! Natural (Petcurean) Canned: Made at Menu Foods, Canada 
Dry: Made at various Canadian Mills
http://petcurean.com/

Halo, Purely For Pets (Spot's stew ) Canned: Not Menu Foods ,made at a USDA Kitchen,only Human grade ingedients allowed in the kitchen
http://www.halopets.com/

Healthy Pet Products: Manufactures all products in-house.
http://www.healthypetdiet.com/main.shtml

Holistic Blend: Not made at Menu Foods
http://holisticblend.com/

Homestyle Select: All foods are manufactured in their own plant in Quakertown, Pennsylvania.
http://www.homestyleselect.com/

Kal Kan - Mars(Pedigree, Cesar, and Whiskas): not made by Menu Foods
http://www.mars.com/global/What+do+we+do/Petcare.htm

Kumpi: No products made by Menu Foods
http://kumpi.com/

Lick your Chops Catfood/Dogfood: is NOT manufactured at Menufoods
http://www.healthypetfoodsinc.com/lycfood.cfm

Merrick Canned: Made at own cannery 
Dry: made at own plant
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/

Natura Canned: canned Made at Menu Foods 
Dry: Made at their own plant in Fremont Nebraska
http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=home-tab

Natural Balance Canned: Made at own plant/packed at American Nutrition, Utah 
Dry: co-packed at Diamond/Made at their own plant/Own people on site
http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=home-tab

NATURE’S LOGIC 
Nature's Logic Rep stated that most of their foods are made at Crosswind in Kansas.
Canned: Would not definitely state whether or not made at Menu Foods
May not be adequate for routine feeding. Please read their FAQ page carefully (see below)

http://www.natureslogic.com/
http://www.natureslogic.com/faq/#faq7

QUOTE

Why do Nature's Logic™ diets use the AAFCO statement, “intended for intermittent or supplemental feeding only” and not an adequacy statement?

By doing this, there are a couple nutrients that come in a fraction lower than the AAFCO Nutrient Profile for Dogs and Cats. All 42 nutrients are present in all Nature’s Logic products; some 2 times, 3 times, 4 times, and as high as 46 times the required minimum amount of these nutrients are in our finished products from the whole food ingredients. But because Nature’s Logic has a fraction less of a couple nutrients than the AAFCO Nutrient Profile, the intermittent statement had to be used until the Nature’s Logic Diets were substantiated by an AAFCO Feeding Trial. This feeding trial for canines was successfully completed in August of 2006, and as we deplete our current packaging, new packaging is being printed with the following statement: : “Animal feeding tests using AAFCO procedures substantiate that Nature’s Logic provides complete and balanced nutrition for All Life Stages”. (See news article about Feeding Trial).

Nature’s Variety: IS canned at Menufoods
http://www.naturesvariety.com/

Natural Way(Lassie’s Natural Way): No products made by Menu Foods
http://www.lassie.com/naturalway/natural-way-flash.htm

Newman's Own Organics: Undetermined at this point canned may be made at Menu Foods (company says foods are made at a "certified organic facility) Petfoodexpress.com says canned is made at Menu Foods
http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/se...-own&click=5&gclid=CK_7nsW6kosCFQGPWAodbQLZWg

Nutrience: not produced by Menu Foods
http://www.nutrience.com/english/

Nutro: Reccommends NOT feeding their wet products
http://www.nutroproducts.com/default2.asp

Pet Promise Canned: Has own plant in Wisc. Not made at Menu Foods 
Dry: Has own plant in Denver
http://www.petpromiseinc.com/

Petropics canned: not associated with Menu foods, uses private human seafood cannery(makes TikiCat) 
http://petropics.com/catalog.htm

PMI Nutrition: No products made by Menu Foods
http://www.pminutrition.com/

Precise Pet Foods: Refuses to state where foods are made, but states that their foods are not involved in the recall
http://www.precisepet.com/

Royal Canin: does NOT use Menufoods
http://royalcanin.com/

Solid Gold Canned: Made at Merrick's cannery 
Dry: Made at Diamond Foods
http://solidgoldhealth.com/products/

The Honest Kitchen: No products made by Menu Foods.
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/

Timberwolf Organics Inc: Won't disclose where made 
http://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.632216/.f

Trader Joe's is not involved in the recall, but is voluntarily
removing all canned foods made by Menu Foods, only as a precaution.

Triumph/Evolve: not made by Menu Foods
http://www.petfooddirect.com:80/store/dept.asp?brand_id=220&mscssid=RVLRV5MTH4RA8LR2T14LS8WR9HKN2UX5

Wellness Canned: Made at Menu Foods 
Dry: Don't know (I will be checking on this)
http://www.omhpet.com/wellness/

Wysong Canned: Au Jus line, Chick & Beef Stew & Gravy at Menu Foods 
All other products made at their own facility
http://www.epetpals.com/wysong_dog_food.htm



Also for clarification for those that are bargaining on the recall being limited to only the two specified plants of Menu Foods, since the company states there is no problem at the other two.

This is from their own website

Distribution Channels


Customers’ orders are assigned for shipping purposes to one of Menu’s four plant locations. Certain products are shipped between plants in order to more efficiently manage shipments to large customers by combining products produced in different plants into a single customer shipment. Menu believes that it is the only private-label wet pet food manufacturer with four manufacturing facilities in North America, and can thus allocate an order between any of its plants based on capability, product cost, material availability, freight cost and available production capacity. Since the major retailers in the United States are increasingly multi-regional or national in scope, Menu’s ability to serve them from four locations provides it with service and freight cost advantages compared to other single or two plant private-label competitors. Menu believes that the flexibility and depth of its infrastructure is such that it is the only private-label wet pet food manufacturer in North America that is providing national retailers with cross-continental service and complete product lines in all significant packaging configurations.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Isn't it weird that Timberwolf won't say where it's made?? I know they're not infected but it's still weird to me. Thanks for the list Lin!! We are currently using Timberwolf Organics- Dakota Bison and Merrick canned foods


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that's a great list but my food isn't on there. i'm not sure if that's good or bad  i use pedigree


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Kioana, I found this on their site: "Dog lovers,

We would like you to know that PEDIGREE® Food For Dogs is not a part of the recent nationwide pet food recall initiated by Menu Foods and other companies. The safety of products not involved in the recall was validated by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) on March 23, 2007. According to the FDA, pet owners should feel confident feeding unrecalled products to their pets. All of our PEDIGREE® products remain a safe, nutritious and delicious way to feed your best friends. 

As dog lovers ourselves, the safety and nutritional quality of our food is our top priority, and you should continue to feel confident feeding our food to your dog. 

For details on the recall, contact Menu Foods at 1-866-895-2708, 1-866-463-6738 or visit the company's web site at: www.menufoods.com/recall."


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

i love my cheese said:


> Isn't it weird that Timberwolf won't say where it's made?? I know they're not infected but it's still weird to me. Thanks for the list Lin!! We are currently using Timberwolf Organics- Dakota Bison and Merrick canned foods


Yeah Katie, I think that's strange too. *shrugs* Oh well.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow thanks!!! i feel much better i went online looking for stuff after i posted but found nothing thanks 





chis rule said:


> Kioana, I found this on their site: "Dog lovers,
> 
> We would like you to know that PEDIGREE® Food For Dogs is not a part of the recent nationwide pet food recall initiated by Menu Foods and other companies. The safety of products not involved in the recall was validated by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) on March 23, 2007. According to the FDA, pet owners should feel confident feeding unrecalled products to their pets. All of our PEDIGREE® products remain a safe, nutritious and delicious way to feed your best friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I think most mfg. are trying to post on their sites what their status is relative the recall. Certainly the don't want people upset if their's isn't one on recall! :-D


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Any word on where the wellness dry is made at?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's what I found on one site:



> AVAILABLE FOR SALE ON A RESTRICTED BASIS:
> Wellness, Pinnacle cat, Avoderm cat, Newman's Own Organics, Wysong
> These brands are produced in whole or in part by Menu Foods. The manufacturers tell us that:
> 
> ...


I tried to go to the Wellness/Old Mother Hubbard site and it appears to be closed down.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

wow that sounds as though you should feed wellness at your own risk. Is that for the dry or the wet? I am currently feeding the wellness dry but after I found out that menu does the wellness canned food I went out & bought some merrick to try for a 2nd time around.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have no clue. Sorry, I'm no help on that.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I just called the wellness customer service # & spoke to them about there food being canned by menu & the rep I spoke to seemed proud that they use the company I then asked about where the dry is made & he told me that they do not disclose that info & that there food is made at high quality plants around the US just like there canned foods!! It really made me mad & I kinda told him off a bit. So because they wont disclose there info & they use menu foods Im not interested in using their food anymore I just dont trust them or anyone else who wont say where they are made at. If they had nothing to hide or nothing to be ashamed of then they would say we are made here or there or whatever.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

appleblossom, that would be my attitude. If your not hiding something, then be forthright! I guess I've decided to keep the boys on Merrick. They've gotten used to it now, so no point in changing.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

The wellness guy made me so mad I wanted to jump through the phone & feed him my moms 4 cans of tainted alpo since he thinks menu foods are so great!! What a jerk!!! I do however have 2 6 lb bags & 1 15 lb bags of wellness I cant decide if I want to try & switch it for the merrick (Ive done alot of returns at the petstore lately) or if I just want to feed it & once its gone then fully switch to the merrick. I think Im going to call & see if I can exchange it it makes me kinda angry everytime I look at the bags!!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Lin - Weren't you talking one time about Diamond foods having a bunch of recalls? I can't remember now. (It was around the time you were switching them off of the CS) I know it wasn't part of this Menu Foods recall, but I think it was for something else. 

I'm asking because I saw on your list that Solid Gold makes their dry food at Diamond Foods...I just switched Stewie to this & am wondering if that was a good choice now!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

rachel, I have wished since starting all this changing that I had just stayed with CS. Chicken Soup is made at a completely different facility from the rest of the Diamond foods. Diamond has had some problems in the past, but CS has always been clear of the most recent issues. I wouldn't be a bit afraid of giving it to my guys. The Bil-jac has given these poor guys such bad gas that I just am not going to give it to them. I'm sticking with Merrick, simply because I don't want to change again. I think Diamond probably has their issues cleared up now too, but don't take my word for it at this point in time. Sheeeshh. :-/


----------

